# Fuyu Persimmon?



## Sandhills (Jun 15, 2004)

I did not realize there are different types of persimmons. I bought a dozen of what appears to be the Fuyu variety. They are really ripe. I was wanting to make cookies with them. Does anyone know if I can make cookies with this variety? It seems most of the cookie recipes call for Hachiya persimmons.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I've usually eaten fuyu persimmons raw, like an apple, or dried. They're my favorite dried fruit and so hard to find here in the US. I'm sure you can cook with fuyus too, but they'd probably be more crunchy than hachiyas. Are yours soft enough to mash or are they still a bit firm?


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

I love persimmons jam or jelly. it brings back memorys of my younger days as a boy , these are web recipes but they look good to me and I'm going to try them. MM


Freezer Persimmon Jam
(yields 4 cups)

1 1/2 pounds soft Fuyu-type persimmons; 3 cups sugar
or 
1 1/2 pounds soft-ripe 1 pouch (3 oz.) Hachiya-type persimmons 
liquid pectin
1/4 cup lemon juice 

1. Cut or pull off stems from persimmons; discard stems. If Fuyu-type persimmons are firm enough, peel with a knife. For soft fruit, cut in half and scoop out pulp. Discard any seeds and skin.

2. If using Fuyu-type persimmons, mash pulp, or coarsely chop using a knife or food processor (do not purÃ©e); you should have 1 1/2 cups fruit. If using Hachiya-type persimmons, cut pulp into about 1/2-inch chunks; you should have 2 cups fruit.

3. In a bowl, mix fruit and sugar; let stand for 10 minutes, stirring occasionally. Meanwhile, mix pectin and lemon juice; add to fruit and stir gently for 3 minutes (mixing vigorously traps air bubbles, making the jam cloudy). Fill 1/2-pint jars or freezer containers to 1/2 inch of rim. Cover, and let stand 12 to 16 hours at room temperature. You can store unopened jam in covered jars in the refrigerator up to 6 months, up to 1 month if opened. Freeze to store longer; cover and chill thawed jam. 

**************************************&#8230;

Persimmon Chutney

12 persimmons
6 lemons
Â½ cup oil
1 tsp. salt
1Â½ cups sugar
1 tsp. chilli sauce or powder
2 tblsp. finely chopped raw ginger
3 cloves chopped garlic
2 cups cider vinegar
Â½ cup currants (optional)

Cut up lemons and soak in vinegar overnight.
Blanch persimmons in boiling water for 5 minutes, then peel and dice.
Add the lemons with all other ingredients and bring to boil.
Continue boiling for about 40 minutes or until the mixture starts to thicken. Remove from stove, allow mixture to cool, bottle and seal.

**************************************&#8230;
Freezer Persimmon Jam

5 cups pureed persimmons 
3 cups white sugar 
1/4 cup fresh lemon juice 
1/2 teaspoon grated orange zest 
1 pinch ground nutmeg 

In a large saucepan over medium-high heat, combine persimmon puree, sugar, lemon juice, orange zest and nutmeg. Boil for 30 minutes, or until slightly thickened. 

Pour into sterilized jars and seal. Store in the freezer.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

I love persimmons jam or jelly. it brings back memorys of my younger days as a boy , these are web recipes but they look good to me and I'm going to try them. MM


Freezer Persimmon Jam
(yields 4 cups)

1 1/2 pounds soft Fuyu-type persimmons; 3 cups sugar
or 
1 1/2 pounds soft-ripe 1 pouch (3 oz.) Hachiya-type persimmons 
liquid pectin
1/4 cup lemon juice 

1. Cut or pull off stems from persimmons; discard stems. If Fuyu-type persimmons are firm enough, peel with a knife. For soft fruit, cut in half and scoop out pulp. Discard any seeds and skin.

2. If using Fuyu-type persimmons, mash pulp, or coarsely chop using a knife or food processor (do not purÃ©e); you should have 1 1/2 cups fruit. If using Hachiya-type persimmons, cut pulp into about 1/2-inch chunks; you should have 2 cups fruit.

3. In a bowl, mix fruit and sugar; let stand for 10 minutes, stirring occasionally. Meanwhile, mix pectin and lemon juice; add to fruit and stir gently for 3 minutes (mixing vigorously traps air bubbles, making the jam cloudy). Fill 1/2-pint jars or freezer containers to 1/2 inch of rim. Cover, and let stand 12 to 16 hours at room temperature. You can store unopened jam in covered jars in the refrigerator up to 6 months, up to 1 month if opened. Freeze to store longer; cover and chill thawed jam. 

**************************************â¦

Persimmon Chutney

12 persimmons
6 lemons
Â½ cup oil
1 tsp. salt
1Â½ cups sugar
1 tsp. chilli sauce or powder
2 tblsp. finely chopped raw ginger
3 cloves chopped garlic
2 cups cider vinegar
Â½ cup currants (optional)

Cut up lemons and soak in vinegar overnight.
Blanch persimmons in boiling water for 5 minutes, then peel and dice.
Add the lemons with all other ingredients and bring to boil.
Continue boiling for about 40 minutes or until the mixture starts to thicken. Remove from stove, allow mixture to cool, bottle and seal.

**************************************â¦
Freezer Persimmon Jam

5 cups pureed persimmons 
3 cups white sugar 
1/4 cup fresh lemon juice 
1/2 teaspoon grated orange zest 
1 pinch ground nutmeg 

In a large saucepan over medium-high heat, combine persimmon puree, sugar, lemon juice, orange zest and nutmeg. Boil for 30 minutes, or until slightly thickened. 

Pour into sterilized jars and seal. Store in the freezer.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

The fuyu will stay chunky, the Hachiya is pulpy. My new thing with the standard cookie recipe is to take the pulpy kind before they go to mush, bump up the amount and stir it in gently so there are bits of whole fruit. Raves all around, I never do that sieving of pulp. What seeds? Never seen 'em.

When I use the fuyus I chop them up in a 1/4 inch dice and add 1/4 cup of applesauce to the standard recipe. A little turmeric with the spices gives the cookies that traditional golden color, kinda warms up the flavor. Boy, giving away the secrets here... - a 1/4 teaspoon of almond extract, a few pods of cardamom freshly pulverized. I always mix the spices in with the butter, it brings them more to life. A little grated orange peel brightens up the fuyu cookies too.

The other thing is the fuyus sometimes have tough skin, so get rid of that.


----------



## Sandhills (Jun 15, 2004)

I've been at a loss as what to do. The persimmons are getting really soft. I will be making both jam and cookies this weekend. Thank you so much for the ideas.


----------

